# firemouth, 20g H



## shrimp-n-grits (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a small (about 2") firemouth and 2 baby platies in a 20g high tank. It has sand substrate, some rocks, caves and driftwood, and a few nice plants. The filter is a HOB rated for a 70g. (Yeah, I'm a big believer in over-filtering all of my tanks!) I have the platies in bc it seems to make him feel a little more comfortable. 
What I am wondering is if I can add anything else, particularly a kribensis and/or a small group of tiger or rosy barbs? I can remove the platies if I need to, but would like to replace them with something to give a little more movement. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## shrimp-n-grits (Jul 23, 2007)

I see lots have read, but no one has any advice? :-?


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

I think a group of barbs would be better than another cichlid. The 20H isn't really enough space if you ask me.


----------



## shrimp-n-grits (Jul 23, 2007)

I figure I may need to upgrade to a 29g after a while, I just don't want to try to add in another cichlid then and have all-out war. I figure it'd be best if they grow up together, if that's possible.
I also thought about a jewel cichlid, since it stays rather small like the firemouth, too. 
What do you think?


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

I have never kept jewels but from what I have read online, they can be pretty nasty.

If you are getting them tiny and letting grow a bit before moving them to a new tank, you should be okay.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO if you do want to keep a jewel with your firemouth you will need a larger tank than the 29 you are thinking about up grading to.


----------



## shrimp-n-grits (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, ok. I guess that's due to the aggressive nature more-so than the size they will get?
What size would you suggest for both of them and some tiger barbs?
What size would you suggest for the FM and a krib and some tiger barbs?
Thank you for the help!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

For the plans you mentioned, I would consider a 3-foot, 30 gal. tank to be the bare minimum.
A four-footer, however, would be a much better option in terms of ensuring a better success rate.

BV


----------



## shrimp-n-grits (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, thanks. I may rethink my plans....
:thumb:


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes rosie barbs will work,mabey even tinfoil barbs.I have all three together and it works well.Along with a bunch of mumba's


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

jdgambler111 said:


> mabey even tinfoil barbs.


I can agree with you on the compatibility issues for the most part, but I want to also point out that these get much, much too big for a 3ft. tank. The OP might get away with keeping them in a 4-footer, but I wouldn't do it in anything less than a 75 gal., minimum...and that's if he even plans on such an upgrade anytime in the near future.

BV


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm with Big Vine, you need a bigger tank IMO at least a 30, preferably 36 or 38 gallon, but with tinfoil barbs, you need 65-75 gallons or better.They can get large.

Did you know though, they make a four foot 33 gallon tank, like 12 inches wide I believe?
You could do FM, jewel, and rosies or what not in that, most likely. :thumb:


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

oops


----------

